# Modified GTO Song Lyrics- Just for Kicks



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

"GTO"
by Ronny and the Daytonas

(John Wilkin)

The song that helped fuel the GTO craze.


Verse 1:

Little GTO, you're really lookin' cool
Fuel-injected with a six-speed and a LS2
Listen to her tackin' up now, listen to her go
C'mon and turn it on, wind it up, blow it out, GTO

CHORUS:
Wo wo, wo wo wo wo wo
(yeah yeah, little GTO)
Wo wo, wo wo wo wo wo
(yeah yeah, little GTO)
Wo wo, wo wo wo wo wo
(ah, little G-T- O)

Verse 2:

You oughta see her on a road course or a quarter mile
This little modified Pon-Pon has got plenty of style
She beats the gassers and the rail jobs, really drives 'em wi-i-ild
C'mon and turn it on, wind it up, blow it out, GTO

CHORUS:
Wo wo, wo wo wo wo wo
(yeah yeah, little GTO)
Wo wo, wo wo wo wo wo
(yeah yeah, little GTO)
Wo wo, wo wo wo wo wo
(ah, little G-T- O)

(instrumental, in pattern of verses)

Gonna save all my money and buy a GTO
Get a helmet and a roll bar and I'll be ready to go
Take it out to Pomona and let 'em know
That I'm the coolest thing around
Little buddy, gonna shut you down
When I turn it on, wind it up, blow it out GTO

(repeat and fade):
Wo wo, wo wo wo wo wo
(yeah yeah, little GTO)
Wo wo, wo wo wo wo wo
(yeah yeah, little GTO)
Wo wo, wo wo wo wo wo
(ah, little G-T- O)

arty:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

LS2FAST said:


> "GTO"
> by Ronny and the Daytonas
> 
> (John Wilkin)
> ...


 :cheers 
I haven't heard that song on the radio in a long time.

Thanks for not delivering it to us in RAP..... :lol: 

LS2FAST Snoop Dog


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

LS2FAST said:


> "GTO"
> by Ronny and the Daytonas
> 
> (John Wilkin)
> ...


Talented yes, but as Judge said...

Could you re-do it in different forms? You know, for the different groups of people we have here. Maybe one in rap, another in blues, then go for one in death metal and then techno... could make it like that "Scotty Doesn't Know" song from the movie Eurotrip. How they kept hearing different versions of the song throughout the movie I mean :lol:


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

RiceEater said:


> "Scotty Doesn't Know" song from the movie Eurotrip. How they kept hearing different versions of the song throughout the movie I mean :lol:


Scotty dosen't know was fricken hilarious


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

LS2FAST said:


> Scotty dosen't know was fricken hilarious


 :agree :lol: :lol:


----------

